# هيدروجين بكميات كبيرة



## rabi3of (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقوم ومنذ فترة بتوليد الهيدروجين بكميات كبيرة من خلال تفاعل الألمنيوم النقي مع الصودا الكاوية كمية تكفي لتشغيل مولد كهربائي وتشغيل السيارة أيضاً أطمح لزيادة التفاعل من خلال استخدام الكهرباء الساكنة في ألواح الألمنيوم في محلول الصودا الكاوية وأحببت أن آخذ رأي الأخوة قبل أن أبدأ التجربة 
فحبذا لو أن أحداً قام بالتجربة أن يطلعنا على النتيجة ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي rabi3of 
بس اغلبك اخي ماهو قصدك بالتحديد بقولك الكهرباء الساكنة في الواح الالمنيوم هل قصدك بان تكون الواح الالمنيوم مشحونة بالكهرباء الساكنة قبل ان تضعها في محلول الصودا الكاوية ام ماذا ارجو التوضيح


----------



## rabi3of (24 يناير 2010)

وعليك السلام أخي عمار
نعم، المقصود تمرير الكهرباء بألواح الألمنيوم بدل الإستانليس وتكون الألواح موجودة في محلول الماء والصودا الكاوية بدل البكنج بودر . وشكراً على اهتمامك


----------



## قناص غزة (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم للاسف اخى الالومنيوم سيتفاعل وستحدث له عمليه ذوبان انا مجربها لا ادرى لماذا لا توفروا الوقت والجهد والمال وتستفيدوا من تجارب الاخرين بدل تضييع الوقت انا جربت طرق كثيره انصحكم ان تجربوا 220 فولتdcعلى 80 لوح استانلس على التوالى وانصحكم بدراسه طريقه الجييت هى ايضا طريقه ممتازه وانا جاهز لاى استفسار


----------



## mrwho1982 (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم ممكن مساعدة هو المبرد اللي بيكون موجود علي البروسسور هو بيكون استانلس ستيل ولا الومنيوم

اصل انا كان في عندي واحد قديم وكنت عايز اجربه


----------



## قناص غزة (24 يناير 2010)

ممكن توضيح شو هو المبرد والبروسسور لكى نفهم ونقدر نساعدك لربما اوفر عليك


----------



## الكترود (24 يناير 2010)

انا اشجع كل تقنية لانتاج الطاقة مهما كانت


----------



## محمد 122 (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في رايي الشخصي ان انتاج الهيدروجين بكميات كبيره يجب ان يكون غير مرتبط باستهلاك طاقة ناضبة فمثلا اذا استخدمنا الالومونيوم فانه يجب الاخذ في الاعتبار ان تكلفة انتاج الالومونيوم تتعدى 2000 دولار للطن ويستهلك انتاجها كميه كبيرة من الكهرباءفما الفائدة اذا من انتاج الهيدروجين بالالومونيوم لذا اقترح ان نحاول ان ننتج الهيدروجين بطرق اخرى مثل تجزيء الماء بالطرق الكيميائية الحرارية واعاده استرجاع الماده الحفازة ( بالطاقة الشمسية مثلا) او انتاج الهيدروجين من الماء بالطرق الحفزية الضوئية وعموما كل جهد مبذول لصالح اثراء البحث العلمي بارك الله في صانعه
والسلام عليكم


----------



## rabi3of (26 يناير 2010)

أخي الكريم محمد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
إن أنسب طريق لتوليد الهيدروجين بكميات كبيرة هي التفاعل الكميائي بين الصودا الكاوية والألمنيوم وإذا كان طن الألمنيوم سعره 2000 دولار كما أسلفت فإن خردة الألمنيوم لا يتعدى سعرها 100 دولار للطن والصودا الكاوية سعر الطن 250 دولار تقريباً وإن قطعة ألمنيوم صغيرة لا تتعدى 50 غرام تولد الهيدروجين لمدة تتعدى 24 ساعة بشكل فعال ثم تخف النسبة بفعل الأملاح والكربون التي ستغطي الطبقة الخارجية للألمنيوم وإذا تم تنظيفها وتغير الماء فإن التفاعل يعود من جديد إلى أن تفنى قطعة الألمنيوم وتتحلل نهائياً وهذا يتطلب أكثر من أسبوعين وكلما كانت سماكة الألمنيوم أكثر كلما بطئ تحلله في الصودا لذلك فإن بودرة الألمنيوم تتحلل في أقل من ساعة وورق المنيوم يتحلل في أكثر من ساعة والقطع السميكة تبقى أياماً وإن تسخين المحلول يزيد من سرعة التفاعل وهكذا..
ما أسلفته من تفاصيل هي حصيلة تجاربي الواقعية وليست نظريات بعيدة عن أرض الواقع أتمنى أن تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## d.salah30 (26 يناير 2010)

اخي الكريم

انت تريد انتاج الهدروجين بكميات كبيرة يكفي لتسيير سيارة مسافة ما 100 كم مثلا

و تريد توليده من الالومنيوم مع الصود الكاوي مع او بدون كهرباء

هذا تفاعل كيميائي يتحول الالومنيوم الى محلول ملحي و ينطلق الهدروجين من الماء
يعني ان استهلاك الالومنيوم سيكون كبيرا جدا للتشغيل فترة شهر او سنة و ستدفع تكلفة اكبر من ثمن البنزين

عدا مشاكل التخزين للغاز المضغوط و طاقة التبريد لمنع الانفجار و ضرورة الامان

لذلك و من متطلبات الطاقة المتجددة ان يكون الاسهلاك موفرا لطاقة الدخل و تكلفتها

فنستعمل الواح الستاليس التي لا تتفتعل للحفاظ عليها و توفير الاقطاب بدلا من البلاتين الغالي

و نستعمل الماء سهل الحمل و الامن للتحليل الفوري الرخيص بمولدات بنديني ذاتية التغذية و بطاقة مصروفة = 0

و هو ارخص من النفط و متوفر و لا يلوث البيثة وغير خطر و يمكن اعادة استعماله و هو الاهم !!!!!!!!!!!

نبرد العادم اي بخار اماء ثم تعيد استخدامه بكل بساطة 

ة يكفيك اللتر مئات الكيلو مترات بحول الله 

و اتمنى عند انجازك لهذا المشروع الكبير ان تعرض علينا التفاصيل للفائدة العامة 

و الف تحية لك لخطوتك المهمة و المبدعة


----------



## rabi3of (27 يناير 2010)

أخي الدكتور صلاح السلام عليكم 
فكرتك لتوليد الهيدروجين لا يمكن تطبيقها على أغلب السيارات لأنه يجب أن تصل الحرارة داخل المحرك أكثر من 1800 درجة حتى يتحلل الماء إلى هيدروجين وأكسيجين وإن معظم المحركات لا تتعدى حرارتها 1200 درجة لذلك فإني أرى الخلية الكميائية لتوليد الهيدروجين وإستخدامه آنياً (دون تخزينه) هي الحل الأمثل وكما اسلفت أنه يمكن استخدام الخردة مع الصودا ولن تتعدى التكلفة 5 دولارات في اليوم. بالنسبة لدولة مثل السعودية (البنزين فيها رخيص جداً) أتفق معك أنه لا يوجد جدوى اقتصادية من استخدام هذه الطريقة لأن 5 دولار تشتري حوالي 40 لتر بنزين لكن في دولة مثل لبنان فإن هذه الطريقة مجدية إقتصادياً لأن 5 دولارات تشتري حوالي 5 لتر بنزين فقط والميزة في التحليل الكميائي أنه يمكن توليد الغاز دون ارتفاع درجة الحرارة وهذا ما يجعله أكثر أماناً 
وأتمنى على الأخوة المشاركة لإثراء الموضوع وتعميم الفائدة والله من وراء القصد


----------



## omar abdelsadek (31 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## SS14 (2 فبراير 2010)

واصلو انتم على الدرب الصحيح مشكورون


----------



## rabi3of (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين إخواني على مروركم وللعلم تم زيادة كمية الألمنيوم السميك 4 ملم واستمر توليد الهيدروجين أكثر من أسبوع ولم يتوقف حتى الآن


----------



## ابوالليل2 (1 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير على ماتفيدونا به على طريق الطاقة المتجددة


----------



## fadi2 (27 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخوة الافاضل الرجاء من كل من يكتب في هذه المواضيع ان ينتبه الى ان الجاهلين امثالي كثر 
فليس كل القراء علماء لذلك يرجى التحذير من المخاطر وخاصة الانفجارات كما يرجى وضع النسب
في حال وجود تفاعلات كيميائية فاذا لم يكن هناك رقابة ومحاسبة قانونية عبر الانترنت فليتذكر الجميع
ان هناك رقيب عتيد جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محامي البحر (28 مارس 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

في البداية أنا العبد لله محامي البحر 
عندي أكثر من طريقة للحصول على الهيدروجين بكميات كبيرة جدا
ومن مصدر وفير جدا
لمن يريد ذلك بشكل جدي أنا جاهز لذلك
:60::75:


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (31 مارس 2010)

جاهز لذلك اتحفنا بعض من عندك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## د حسين (31 مارس 2010)

*تحية لمحامي البحر*

بانتظار معلوماتك المفيدة وشكرا​


----------



## Bazzal M (2 أبريل 2010)

*رد*

السلام عليكم اشكر كل الاخوة المهندسين الذين قدموا معلومات قيمة وادعوا الاخوة المشوشين الى عدم اللعب واللهو في منتدى هندسي ربما يكون الوحيد باللغة العربية وادعوا الاخ _البحر الى متابعة ما وعد به والا سوف يكون سيئ السمعة في الملتقى _ من علمني حرفا كنت له عبدا _ رسول الله (ص)


----------



## Bazzal M (2 أبريل 2010)

*رد*

السلام عليكم اشكر كل الاخوة المهندسين الذين قدموا معلومات قيمة وادعوا الاخوة المشوشين الى عدم اللعب واللهو في منتدى هندسي ربما يكون الوحيد باللغة العربية وادعوا الاخ _البحر الى متابعة ما وعد به والا سوف يكون سيئ السمعة في الملتقى _ من علمني حرفا كنت له عبدا _ رسول الله ص


----------



## ناصر999 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

انا اجريت هذه التجربة ولكن مع حامض الهيدروكلوريك ومع ورق القصدير تارة واخرى مع علب الكولا فلاحظت في الاولى سرعة التفاعل وفي الثانية ان التفاعل بطيئ السؤال لو احضرنا قارورة غاز وعملنا لها فتحة بحيث نقدر ان نضع فيها الكميات المطلوبة ثم نغلقها باحكام فهل يحتمل جدار القارورة التفاعل واين يذهب الهواء الموجود في القارورة يعني الا تنفجر القارورة؟


----------



## مصطفى المصرى1 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

كلام فى كلام هندسه على ورق
لا ادرى ما الزى ينقصنا كاعرب؟
الطاقه الحره موجوده بالفعل وضعها المولى سبحانه وتعالى فى الكون باسره
الغرب طبقها واستفادو منها ليس كلام نظرى لا والله بل هو كلام عملى بالفعل وبصفتى كافنى الكترونيات طبقت العديد من اختراعاتهم العبقريه وكلها نجحت بالفعل
اما نحن هنا انتم حطمتم عقولنا بقانون بقاء الطاقه العقيم 
العالم الجليل تسلا وامثاله هم اضائوا العالم بفكرهم 
نعم توجد الطاقه الاثيريه فى الكون وتم استخلاصها
نعم يوجد المحرك المغناطيسى وتحاولوا ابهامه لماذا
نعم توجد دائره الرنين المغناطيسى وتحاولوا الابتعاد عنها 
نعم يوجد المحرك النبضى وتم عمله (بادينى)
والكثير الكثير من الطاقات التى وضعها الله فى الكون لخدمه البشريه
لمن يبحث عن الطاقه الحره يكتب فى جوجل العلم تسلا
او كتب الطاقه الحره ويحاول تطبيقها مره ومرات حتى ينجح ولا داعى للقلق
دمتم فى امان الله


----------



## ميكوو (14 ديسمبر 2011)

في حاجة مهمة هي نسب المواد التي تتفاعل مع الماء مثل هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم و هيدروكسيد الصوديوم


----------

